# Check Light - Please Help



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

My 1994 Altima GXE is running great, except the Check Light is coming out from time to time. Everything is fine, no merchanical problem at all.

The light will off after a while of driving. Is there anyone know what's going on here?

Some guy told me to scan the engine. Please help.

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I think that it may be one of your oxygen sensers. i have the same problem and i think that it may be an oxygen senser going out. also watch your gas mileage casue if an oxygen senser goes out it reduces gas mileage. if u find that it is something else please let me know but i think that it is the oxygen senser


----------



## 2nd_wnd (Mar 8, 2003)

I've been having the same porblem, but it only seems to show up when the warm weather arrives. I noticed it for the first time this season today. after driving down the highway, i turned the a/c on and a short minute later it went off.

I changed my o2 sensor last year hoping to solve this problem, but its seems to have come back this year.

Any clues guys, It has me baffled?????????


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmm, mine comes on from time to time, but when it does the car has a hard time climbing in RPM's. So I have to shut the motor off, and then turn it back on. It's been doing wierd things like that.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

scan the ecu. dont guess about it. *AND QUIT SCREWING AROUND AND GO TO WWW.ALTIMAS.NET !!* ask for AsleepAltima and he'll tell you how to fix it.


----------

